# Alder



## Daninvan (Dec 1, 2010)

Went at a 9' log section of alder today. Don't see too much alder, even though it is a native species, there are not that many growing around town as street trees I guess. This one was a decent size, 28" at the butt tapering to 20". I was also happy that there was no bark on it, any sand and dirt swept off the smooth surface easily.







Cut off the ends first to get rid of any cracks and embedded sand.






First couple slabs showing some very interesting colour. Un-alder like, quite strong reds.






Another crappy day in town. Not! Dusting of snow on the mountains (where it belongs thank you very much), freighters bobbing at anchor in the harbour, downtown in the background, etc. Not sunny, but at least not raining. I have to confess I did go down to the beach yesterday planning to cut. I was there for 5 minutes, it was pouring rain and windy, I got back in my van drove home! Today was definitely a better choice!






Some interesting ray flakes. Have not seen this in alder before. Several pieces had these near the outside. 






All done, six slabs, 9' long, 9/4 thick, from 20 to 28" wide. Took me about 4 1/2 hours door to door. What's that, 45 minutes per slab on average. Not very impressive for a soft hardwood. I think I spend too much time on stuff other than cutting! 

Did have a lady who is an architect come by and inquire about buying a couple slabs. Any idea how to determine a price for this kind of thing?

Dan


----------



## mtngun (Dec 1, 2010)

Dang nice wood. I didn't realize alder got that big. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## polardoo (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful wood, beautiful area, nice job. So how are you allowed to cut there and have access to the logs? I suppose youve already covered this. I am new to milling and am trying to come up with ideas to locate hardwoods. I see a Husky 44 in your sig. I just resurected one from the dead and what a fine little saw. Anyway I always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## huskyhank (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Daninvan (Dec 1, 2010)

polardoo said:


> Beautiful wood, beautiful area, nice job. So how are you allowed to cut there and have access to the logs? I suppose youve already covered this. I am new to milling and am trying to come up with ideas to locate hardwoods. I see a Husky 44 in your sig. I just resurected one from the dead and what a fine little saw. Anyway I always enjoy seeing your work.



It is the city's log dump, they permit chainsawing in a small area on the beach between approximately September and May. I know they are happy when people slab/buck them up, the city doesn't have to pay to haul them to the dump! You may want to dig around your town to see where they take any trees that come down. 

Good work on bringing the 44 back to life! They are not a common saw as far as I can tell. I got mine from my dad, it was used in his business, I am guessing it is from the 80's. 

Dan


----------



## DRB (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice looking alder. I always wondered what it looked like. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## BobL (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice pics and nice wood too - it looks quite unusual.

Weather sounds great for milling - it's finally cooled off here but still no transport.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan,

Nice looking Alder wood. My cousin who lives in Alaska has alder trees on his property and they don't get near that large. When I was there last he had some trees milled a few years earlier and we planed them down and used them for window trim. The wood looks real nice sealed.

Nice work!

jerry-


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are some nice looking slabs.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 2, 2010)

Not trying to be nosy, but where do you get your logs from? They look water-logged?


----------



## TSRuff (Dec 2, 2010)

Daninvan said:


>



Nice work on the slabs, and this one in particular looks like the ideal candidate for a live edge table. I've never worked with alder (there isn't a lot around here), but I'm going to have to try and track some down soon.


----------



## Timberframed (Dec 2, 2010)

Alder is in the Birch family. I enjoy working with Birches of any flavor. Smell a little like root beer and I mean little?


----------



## Daninvan (Dec 2, 2010)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not trying to be nosy, but where do you get your logs from? They look water-logged?



Despite the cutting area being on the beach, most of the logs I cut up are actually downed city trees, they never see the water. The city hauls them to this area where they are sorted and moved along. The logs you see arranged in the background are a mix of city trees and ones that drifted on shore. Some have been there for many years and look pretty weathered. They are for the beach-goers to use in the summer.

The alder I am pretty sure was from a local park. I think it sat there for a while after it came down, or may have started to die while standing, that's why it came barkless. I don't think it floated in. But it is possible. 



Timberframed said:


> Smell a little like root beer and I mean little?



I hadn't noticed that in particular, but it does have a mild smokey kind of smell, maybe that's why it is also used for BBQing?


----------



## RPM (Dec 2, 2010)

Red alder is becoming quit valuable on the BC west coast as a commercial hardwood species. It used to be a weed species but tough times often change peoples views especially when they figure out they can make a dollar out of it.

I did some timber development work up the Bute Inlet back in the 90's looking at the old A-Frame logging areas cut back in the early 1940's-60's. They would sit a barge out on the water with an A-frame on it as a tower and with a gas donkey engine. They would cable log / skyline / drag whatever they could downhill into the water in front of the barge. 

Alder is a pioneer species that comes back in quickly after disturbance and very few if any of these areas were replanted. The alder we were after were about the size that you have there ...aprox 40-50 yr old and 50-60cm dbh. Alder stains very quickly so if you ever cut it green, it should be milled within a 2-3 weeks. That dark wood is the stain.

The ray fleck is is not quit a pronounced as it is white oak but is there non the less. I've used red alder in combination with edge grain doug-fir for some furniture. Red alder ages nicely and has some similarities to cherry, esp. the color.

Nice find!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 2, 2010)

Back in the late ninety's was working for a large land owner and we sent Alder to the mill and bucked up doug fir for commerciel fire wood, that just seemed upside down and backwards back then. But thats what the market dictated at the time.

I always thought Alder smelled like Alder a scent all its own.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 2, 2010)

I've smoked a LOT of moose, caribou and deer sausage with alder, also bear hams too.

Rob


----------



## 820wards (Dec 3, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've smoked a LOT of moose, caribou and deer sausage with alder, also bear hams too.
> 
> Rob



A few years ago I took my daughter to Alaska for 4th Of July. I had hunted a wild pig here in CA and shipped the pig frozen to my cousin prior to our trip up. We thawed the pig for roasting and slow smoked/cooked the pig with _alder_ wood. Everyone up there was used to smoking deer/fish etc., that when people in the area found out we were roasting a pig, they just had to come see. Here is a picture with me and my daughter Teneile.

jerry-


----------



## gemniii (Dec 3, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've smoked a LOT of moose, caribou and deer sausage with alder, also bear hams too.
> 
> Rob



These kids now!! They'll smoke anything to feel good!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 3, 2010)

820wards said:


> A few years ago I took my daughter to Alaska for 4th Of July. I had hunted a wild pig here in CA and shipped the pig frozen to my cousin prior to our trip up. We thawed the pig for roasting and slow smoked/cooked the pig with _alder_ wood. Everyone up there was used to smoking deer/fish etc., that when people in the area found out we were roasting a pig, they just had to come see. Here is a picture with me and my daughter Teneile.
> jerry-



I lived in Alaska for many years, and i never went to even one pig roast... lol BUT, i did roast a lot of moose,






Just not whole. 

Rob


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 3, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I lived in Alaska for many years, and i never went to even one pig roast... lol BUT, i did roast a lot of moose,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky.... Remote Alaska doesnt sound half bad right now =/


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 3, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Dang nice wood. I didn't realize alder got that big.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.



Ya don't see much over 36-40" heres a pic with the 372 with a 32" bar in front of it.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 3, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I lived in Alaska for many years, and i never went to even one pig roast... lol BUT, i did roast a lot of moose,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rob,

Nice Moose rack!

Aren't Moose Taco's great! My cousin's kids love them.

jerry-


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 4, 2010)

820wards said:


> Rob,
> 
> Nice Moose rack!
> 
> ...



Jerry,

I've put a lot of moose in my freezer, but i always liked caribou much better,






It's hard to turn down a taco, no matter what meat is in it! lol

Anyway, i never saw any "big" alders in Alaska, mostly they were tall and thin, more like brush.

Rob


----------



## Motorsen (Apr 17, 2011)

*Bbq*

The favoured wood for smoking heering in denmaek is red Alder! Makes a nice scient. And if you are are into BBQ 'ing and smoking besides the beloved hickory wood you guys are blessed with take a look on the red alder.
Besides that the "beech" wood looks very nice. Great slabs!

Smoking regards 

Motorsen


----------



## northwest coast (Apr 22, 2011)

really nice chunk of alder, good on you for milling it 

alder is great wood, it deserves more respect. i think it would make a nice floor.

good hook-up on that log dump site, is there quite a bit of wood that rolls through there ? if you'd rather protect your secret spot then don't answer me.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Apr 22, 2011)

Great pics. Most Alder I get is not that nice,or big, I would sell those slabs for 40-50 dollars a piece.Nice work!


----------



## Daninvan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Ed,

They are pretty nice I think too. I was able to sell two of them for $150 each, still soaking wet.

Dan


----------

